# The Jupiter II.......



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Finished this for a client in Texas.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

WOW!!! Outstanding job on the build up, your client will be very happy!
Randy:thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks Randy for ALL your help,could not have done it without you........


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I am going to hazard a guess that your customer is going to be ecstatic! That is a gorgeous build and those pics actually look quite realistic. From your second post I guess you used lighting from a supplier. May I ask which lighting kits you used? Again, fantastic build and another that makes me want to get back to mine again. Too many models, too little time!

Bob K.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

SUPERB AGAIN, Falc!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Voodoo FXfor the fusion core and all interior lights,ParaGrapfix PE and Decal Set.Thank You


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Killer build, Falcon! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Meyer (Jun 28, 2006)

Great looking job Alex! But then again, you keep raising the bar with each new project! Bravo! :woohoo:

Tim Meyer


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

Alex,

Absolutely beautiful work. I'm jealous. I keep saying one of these days I gotta start lighting some of my builds... and if any ship calls for it the Jupiter II is the one.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

This one's for the record books.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Now thats something to aspire to! Great work. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I have yet to build this kit, but have noticed many of the buildups seem to have the same problem -- the wall sections don't mount flush with the floor, meaning you still can see the tabs on the walls.

How to fix?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

NTRPRZ said:


> I have yet to build this kit, but have noticed many of the buildups seem to have the same problem -- the wall sections don't mount flush with the floor, meaning you still can see the tabs on the walls.
> 
> How to fix?


I've noticed that, too. I wonder if you could get some super-thin evergreen at the proper shape and make a tiny "toe-kick", and glue it down carefully, before assembly. You'd need to be careful not to interfere with the fit of the walls. Or maybe a thin piece of chipboard style cardboard. The area in question looks to be thinner than a millimeter.

I'm getting ready to install my walls. Hmmm....I'll play around with some ideas and post them when I post pics.............


Once again, on of the finest, if not the finest builds I've seen posted. Thanks for the great pics!!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Does the wall problem interfere with the upper hull closing all the way without any uneven or even gaps between the hulls ? do the tabs need to go down into the pin holes deeper ?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Cut the tabs off and sand it down a teeny bit more on the bottom to get them flat and a bit shorter, so the tops fits better.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

EXCELLENT my friend!:thumbsup:

Nice use of "SCALE" lighting(It dosen't look like the inside of a pin-ball machine).

Well done. Your client should be verrrrry Happy!:thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

falcondesigns said:


> Thanks Randy for ALL your help,could not have done it without you........


Thats it! I'm sold on the Voodoo FX interior kit! 
The lighting is nice and subdued...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Fantastic!
I gotta get mine started some day...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I love the freezer tube details and black lines running around the equipment. The subtle color changes on the floor tubes look exactly like the full size set pictures. The detail is so perfect, it creates the illusion of a much larger model. Those structures are tiny. I expect to see Don or John walk right behind there and make some repairs or adjustments!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thank you all,it was a labor of love.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

I looked at your first set of 4 photos, and saw a good looking model of the J-2 but it did not jump off the screen at me. Then I saw your second set of pictures and that's when I said WOW.... The lighted interior really set it off, great project. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Beautiful, beautiful build!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks,more photos.alex


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

I really think Aurora droped the ball for not making this kit a long time ago, it seems the Jupiter is a good seller and every one either loves building them or just likes viewing the finish product.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

OUTSTANDING Alex. Does any of your wiring on top of the walls interfere with your 2 hulls closing tightly ? can those tabs for the walls be pushed down any deeper into the floor ?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Not that I can determine,Bert.There is a slight gap between the two hulls,but I suspect that is the flexing of the hulls with the addition of the interior.alex


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Fantastic, as always, Alexander!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Allthough not in scale,they look good together.....


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Superb work on that. The lighting really makes it come to life. 

I should really buckle down and buy one of these kits. 

Sean


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

BUMP!

falcondesigns- you are inspiring me step by step. I just said to heck with it and pull this thread up before I even sit down to mine.........:wave::wave:

one window-you the other -this site-

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiterseries2010/

I love split screens---------------


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thank you for the kind words......alex


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Getting ready to crate this for shipping.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Well,here she goes,hope she makes it.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

falcondesigns said:


> Well,here she goes,hope she makes it.


I hope that the shipping crate is filled with more packing material than is in that picture (i.e. - none). If the model is in contact with any of the crate sides and the crate impacts anything, you can bet the jolt will have a direct effect on all that hard work...

Bryan


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Now THAT's how to ship a buildup! 

I went through a month or with a guy who'd commisioned a J2 that was shipped in a flimsy cardboard box (not even double-thickness corrugated) with almost no packing material. The box arrived mangled (all busted in sides and such) ... and the builder tried to explain the total-loss kit on poor aftermarket parts.

Although insurance was paid for by the commisioner, it was either never purchased by the builder or the PO said they weren't going to pay because the packing wasn't sufficient. The builder never made good. A sucky situation.

I don't think this is going to be a problem with your kit Alex. (And the buildup looks great! Though I've mentioned that before.)

Bryan - yes, there will be lots of excelsior (the packing material, not the starship) in the box. I think Alex made a couple of posts talking about the lengths he goes to to ensure that his creations survive shipping.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Gemini1999 said:


> I hope that the shipping crate is filled with more packing material than is in that picture (i.e. - none). If the model is in contact with any of the crate sides and the crate impacts anything, you can bet the jolt will have a direct effect on all that hard work...
> 
> Bryan


There will be no packing material.....just air.I'm building four vertical walls that will have the profile cut out of the ship,the ship will "float" on those four walls and nothing else.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Sorry I'm late to this thread, but that is an incredible build! I could never pull off something like that! I think the client will be very happy!


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

falcondesigns said:


> There will be no packing material.....just air.I'm building four vertical walls that will have the profile cut out of the ship,the ship will "float" on those four walls and nothing else.


*
Thwack!*

Just for being a wise acre...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Gemini1999 said:


> _*Thwack!*_
> 
> Just for being a wise acre...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

beatlepaul said:


> YouTube - The Three Stooges - Moe Slap Happy


Can't help but laugh. What a great sound effect. Almost as recognizable as the Wilhelm scream!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

For the non-belivers......


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow. That's a cool packing idea. Simple and smart.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

falcondesigns said:


> For the non-belivers......


That is a great design, but I would still add some felt to the edges to avoid damaging the paint.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The model will be wrapped,and will sit on foam.The foam is slit,and cut to the shape of the cut out,so the model is held by a half inch of foam all around.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

kdaracal said:


> Wow. That's a cool packing idea. Simple and smart.


Thanks,It took me six months to figure it out.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

OK! Now its a really great design! That padding looks really good.
I wish all shippers took such care with their products!
All The Best!


----------



## Canyon Man (May 3, 2011)

Ok, 
Silly question here, but what happened to the photos?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

They were taken down once the client received the model.You can find them on Resin Illuminati.


----------

